# HT23 Power Steering



## usedtoolman227 (Apr 4, 2017)

I am looking for a complete power steering unit for a Bolens HT23. I found a nice HT23 with a 48" wide snowblower but without power steering. It steers like a tank and I would like to add PS. I have another HT23 with a loader and PS and I love the way that it handles.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy usedtoolman, welcome to the tractor forum.

Sam's Bolens, LLC is a possible source of a PS system, since he deals with both new and used equipment. You can contact him on the internet, and by phone.

Also keep an eye on ebay and Craigslist. Maybe someone here on the forum may know of a source.


----------

